# Carrier Thermostat



## viletha (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi everyone!  I'm hoping someone can help me.  Our thermostat went blank in the middle of the night.  I'm thinking that we inadverntaly turned off the heat or something while trying to get it to come on.  We woke up and it's only 60 degrees in th house.  Considering we are only in the teens today I'm hoping to get it back up and running.  

This has happened before and it usually comes back on this is just taking longer...

Any advice would be great.  We've had so many "stupid" issues with our furnace, I'd rather not have to have a service call.


Missy

TSTATCCBHP01


----------



## kok328 (Feb 7, 2010)

Locate and turn off/on the following:
Circuit breaker for the the furnance (in the breaker panel of your home)
Service switch for the furnace (typically a light switch located on the furnace)
From there, you'll  need to verify 120VAC going into the transformer located inside the furnace and then verify 24VAC or VDC coming out of the transformer.
60 degrees for losing heat ins't that bad, sounds like your well insulated.


----------



## viletha (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you for the help, unfortunately it hasn't worked yet....


----------



## kok328 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, if your power is on to the furnace, then you must check the transformer.
Let's assume your getting 120VAC to the transformer.  You must now check to see if your getting 24VAC or VDC out of the transformer.  This will tell you if your transformer is shot or your thermostat is malfunctioning.  If you don't have a voltmeter to perform this test, you can turn off the service switch, remove and combine the red, green and white wires attached to the thermostat and see if heat comes on.  If the heat does come on, then your transformer is good and the thermostat is bad/malfunctioning.


----------



## viletha (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey, this is the husband now. I am getting a code 33 error which indicates the following: 
33 LIMIT OR FLAME ROLL-OUT SWITCH IS OPEN - If open longer than three minutes, code
changes to #13. Check for:
- Defective blower motor or start capacitor. - Dirty filter or restricted duct system.
- Loose blower wheel. - Defective switch or connections.
- Inadequate Combustion air supply Flame Roll-out Switch or fuse link.
- Open Flame Roll-out switch,or fuse link. Manual reset or replace.

I've changed the filter, which was very dirty. Then I pressed the manual reset on the flame roll-out switch. I still get the same code. Do I need to jump a switch to clear this code? I get 27.2 - 27.7 vAC on both poles on the roll-out switch. I'm either going to reach for the phone soon or a hammer. Any ideas?


----------



## kok328 (Feb 7, 2010)

reset the roll-out-switch, cut power to the unit, restore power to the unit and observe the operation of the blower wheel (air coming from the registers).  Don't measure voltage across the roll out switch, measure ohms.  The switch should be closed.  Depending on how dirty the filter was, doing the above should take care of the problem.


----------

